# Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell





*Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!​*
*Früher als Laichräuber verschrien und deswegen stark befischt und nahe der Ausrottung, findet die Quappe/Trüsche heute wieder mehr Anerkennung. Vor allem auch, weil die gerne invasive Arten wie Schwarzmundgrundeln fressen. Der Württembergische Anglerverein geht da voran, ein informatives Video mit dem Biologen und Quappenzüchter Hendrik Wocher bringt viele Informationen! *

Satzfischzucht LOTAqua:
http://trueschenzucht.de/de/content/68/51/startseite


Der Württembergische Anglerverein geht mit Quappen/Trüschen auch unter anderem gegen Schwarzmundgrundeln vor. Das Video ist absolut informativ und spannend für alle, die nicht nur platte Fangvideos angucken wollen, sondern an fundierten Informationen Interesse haben. Über eine gute Viertelstunde erklärt Biologen und Quappenzüchter Hendrik Wocher viel Wissenswertes rund um diese tollen Fische! 

Toll auch, dass er klar anspricht, dass solche Maßnahmen nur Sinn machen und von Anglern unterstützt werden,* wenn diese nachher auch sinnvolle Angelmöglichkeiten auf die Quappen/Trüschen haben müssen.*





willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wir sind den wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen gefolgt und haben in einem Neckarstück über mehrere Kilometer Quappen eingesetzt um die Grundeln gering zu behalten. Besetzen seit 4 Jahren und es werden wenig Grundeln gefangen. Die Quappen haben entweder Grudeln im Magen oder Mühlkoppen. Wir dehnen den Versuch momentan aus. Unser Video dazu:
> [youtube1]xIAQYyzK-FI[/youtube1]
> https://youtu.be/xIAQYyzK-FI



ABSOLUT SEHENSWERT!!!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

Da die Quappen wg. Nachtangelverbot kaum gezielt beangelt werden können dürften scheint das sehr effektiv zu sein. Schade dass die Rutten im Sommer nicht beissen, das wäre eine schöne Aalternative


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

@Kochtopf

Diese beiden Quappen habe ich am 17.08.2011 gefangen 












Im Video wird auch auf das Thema Sommer/Winter ganz gut eingegangen. 
Das fand ich sehr spannend. 

Wenn die Gewässer im Sommer zu warm werden, verziehen sich die Quappen wenn sie denn die Möglichkeit haben gerne auch mal in die kälteren Zuflüsse der Forellenregion. Da tut man sich mit dem Fangen in den großen Flüssen dann etwas schwerer. 

Im Anhang noch ein Bild von einer Elektrobefischung eines Forellenbachs im Sommer - auch da kamen schöne Rutten / Trüschen / Quappen zum Vorschein


----------



## Ørret (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

Und ne feiste Koppe..


----------



## MikeHawk (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

Auf Bild 2 ist allerdings eine Müllkomme, war aber sicher so beabsichtigt 

 Aber was fressen die Quappen denn dann im Sommer? Oder was ist der Grund dafür das sie so schlecht beissen. (Habe hier leider kein Ton)


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*



> (Habe hier leider kein Ton)



Hallo MikeHawk,
ich empfehle Dir, dir das Video MIT TON in Ruhe anzuschauen. Das ist wirklich sehr interessant! 

Lt. den Aussagen im Video:
Die Quappen fressen im Sommer (bzw. im "Nicht-Winter") sogar mehr - sind dann aber sehr standorttreu. 
Im Winter unternehmen sie lange Laichwanderungen - aufgrund der deutlich höheren Aktivität "treffen" sie öfter auf Angler.

Er sagt auch, dass gerade bei starken Regenfällen und entsprechender Wassereintrübung auch im Sommer / bei höheren Temperaturen die Chancen gut sind. Auch das stimmt


----------



## MikeHawk (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

Ok danke. Werde ich später zuhause tun.

Würde auch gerne mal eine Fangen, Fänge hier im Rheinland sind mir allerdings nicht bekannt...


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

@Mikehawk
Meiner Einschätzung nach wird die Quappe einer der Fische sein, die man in Zukunft wieder öfter zu Gesicht bekommen wird. 
Zum einen wie hier, als Raubfisch der im gleichen Habitat unterwegs ist wie die Grundeln und wohl auch wie Kochtopf bereits anmerkte als "Aalternative". 

An dem Bild von der Elektrobefischung siehst du, dass die Quappe dort mit anderen Fischarten aus dem Forellenbach geholt wurde. Hecht, Döbel etc. 
Das war der "Schädlingseimer". 

Ihr Ruf als böser Laichräuber hat der Quappe in früheren Jahren wohl nicht sehr genutzt - aber, wird übrigens auch im Video drauf eingegangen, das scheint sich zumindest langsam zu wandeln.


----------



## Ørret (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

Hecht, Döbel und Quappe als Schädling anzusehen....naja?!

Auf jeden Fall schmeckt die Quappe auch noch gut,von daher mit ein Grund für Grundelplagegeister über die Quappe zu veredeln:q


----------



## gründler (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

Bruthaus für Quappen aus Nds.... grüßt Bruthaus für Quappen im Süden,schicke Anlage.

|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*



> Hecht, Döbel und Quappe als Schädling anzusehen....naja?!



Das ist leider noch in vielen Köpfen so verankert. 
Deshalb ist so ein Film wie hier, der auch in diesem Bezug etwas Aufklärung leistet, sehr wertvoll #6


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

Für das großflächige Verschwinden der Quappe sind wir Angler aber ohnehin nicht maßgeblich schuld. In Baden-Württemberg haben nennenswerte Quappenbestände überwiegend in Seen oder in den direkten Zuflüssen überlebt, während sie in Flüssen verschwunden sind. Nachgestellt wurde ihnen überall. Ich vermute, dass die Querverbauung das größte Problem darstellt und sich das bei den Besatzversuchen auch zeigen wird.


----------



## romelade (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

[edit by Admin, Urheberrecht, Regeln, nicht direkt/wörtlich zitieren]
https://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/raubfischangeln/angelkoeder/grundel-plagegeist-oder-nuetzlich/


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Auf Bild 2 ist allerdings eine Müllkomme, war aber sicher so beabsichtigt



Ja, das ist eine Mühlkoppe  

Soll zeigen, dass das was willmalwassagen da geschrieben hat, bzgl. die Quappen fressen Grundeln und Mühlkoppen schon sehr gut ins Bild passt - denn im Forellenbach in den die Quappen bei uns im Sommer reinziehen finden sie eben genau diese Mühlkoppen. 

Ich wusste übrigens vor dem Elektrofischen nicht, dass es dort Mühlkoppen in so großer Anzahl gibt - aber die kann man mit der Angel auch nur schwer fangen, zumindest wenn man nur Kunstköder verwenden darf


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Für das großflächige Verschwinden der Quappe sind wir Angler aber ohnehin nicht maßgeblich schuld.


Angler waren fast nie schuld am Verschwinden von Fischarten..

Der Staat (Wasserkraft, Schiffbarmachung von Flüssen etc.) und Fischerei früher eher..

Was bleibt ist, dass immer weniger Nährstoffe zwangsläufig eben immer weniger Fisch bedeutet...

Wenn dann Arten wie Grundeln besser mit vorhandenen Ressourcen umgehen können, bedeutet dies eben mehr Futter für Räuber auf Grundelbasis..

Da Nährstoffe heute ja als böse angesehen werden, bleiben dann halt am Ende von Grundeln ernährte Räuber (inkl,. der da wohl gut geeigneten Quappen) über, die früher viel vorkommenden Friedfische werden immer weniger.

Da ich noch nie ne Quappe gefangen habe, und bevor für uns Angler gar nix mehr über bleibt zum angeln, seh ich das aber grundsätzlich positiv.

Immer her mit den Quappen/Trüschen, dann erwisch vielleicht  auch ich mal eine ;-)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

Bei uns wurden letztes Jahr am Mittellandkanal auch Quappen gegen die Grundel besetzt. Wohl aber nicht so viele....glaube das bringt aktuell noch nichts, da müsste man deutlich mehr reinkippen....


----------



## bacalo (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

Die Schonzeit für die Rutte wird in Bayern u.a. hier durch die Bezirksfischereiverordnung geregelt; die Schonzeit wurde vom 01.12. bis 28.02. und das Schonmaß auf 30 cm festgesetzt.

https://www.bezirk-unterfranken.de/m_17277_dl

Selber habe ich beim E-Fischen schon einige stattliche Exemplare in Gewässerabschnitten der unteren Sinn/Saale in den Händen halten dürfen. Ein sehr interessanter Fisch, gefällt mir außerordentlich. Die größte hatte um die 55 cm und geschätzt 3 Pfund.

Im Bereich der Lohr mit ihren kleinen Nebenflüßen wurde beim herbstlichen E-Fischen noch keine gefangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

danke für die Info!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

Schönes Video, danke#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

absolut informativ, stimmt!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass die Querverbauung das größte Problem darstellt...



... dies war beispielsweise der Hauptgrund, der zum Aussterben der großen Wanderquappen der Elbe (Durchschnitt von 2kg) Anfang der 60er Jahre führte.
Man hatte nach einigen Jahren feststellen müssen, daß trotz Fischtreppen und Umgehungsrinnen diese Quappenpopulation es nicht vermochte, das damals neue Geesthacher Wehr zu umgehen, um ihre Laichplätze im Meer/Brackwasser zu erreichen.
Man vermutet heute, das aus Restbeständen dieser großen Elbwanderquappen, sich einige in den Nebenflüssen (hier ist es die Ohre) gehalten aber zum Zwergwuchs gebildet haben.
Genaue Nachweise dazu kann man heute leider nicht mehr erbringen, da die ursprüngliche Population nicht mehr existent ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

wow -2 Kilo als Durchschnitt, das wär der Hammer!!

Das wusste ich auch nicht - man lernt nie aus..


----------



## Hechtbär (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

Also bei uns haben wir eine sehr gute Quappenpopulation in unseren Flüssen.
 Mein bester Quappentag war auch im Sommer und brachte drei stattliche Fische von je 1kg zum Vorschein.
 Vlt ist das auch der Grund, das die Grundeln unsere Gewässer meiden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

musste erst mal Wedemark googeln (weil Du schreibst "bei uns") - dass es um Hannover gute Quappenbestände gibt, wusst ich auch nicht.
Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

In Hessen sind Quappen ganzjährig geschont. Gibt es da traditionelle Quappenflüsse und es wäre es dann nicht eine Idee wert die Bestände aufzupäppeln bevor die Grundeln da ankommen? Denn über die Weser wird das früher oder später ohnehin passieren, davon bin ich fest überzeugt. Man könnte das den Vereinen ja mit Abschaffung der ganzjährigen Schonung unter finanzieller Unterstützung beim Besatz versüßen...


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Man hatte nach einigen Jahren feststellen müssen, daß trotz Fischtreppen und Umgehungsrinnen diese Quappenpopulation es nicht vermochte, das damals neue Geesthacher Wehr zu umgehen, um ihre Laichplätze im Meer/Brackwasser zu erreichen.



Nochmal zum Thema Meer:
Das Quappen "dorschartige" sind usw. ist schon klar. Aber sie sind ja doch seit laaaanger Zeit im Süßwasser gefangen. 

Jetzt schreibst du aber von Laichplätzen im Meer. Sind die Quappen immernoch "salzwasserfest" ?


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Man hatte nach einigen Jahren feststellen müssen, daß trotz Fischtreppen und Umgehungsrinnen diese Quappenpopulation es nicht vermochte, das damals neue Geesthacher Wehr zu umgehen, um ihre Laichplätze im *Meer/Brackwasser* zu erreichen.



Ich glaube Bimmelrudi verwechselt da etwas.
Die Quappen ziehen ( z.B. die berühmte "Haffquappe" der Oder)
vom Brackwasser (hier Oderhaff), wo sie sich teilweise aufhalten, die Flüsse stromauf bis sie geeignete Laichplätze (auch dann in kleineren Nebenflüssen) gefunden haben.
In der Oder z.B. vom Oderhaff die Oder hinauf bis zur Einmündung der Warthe und dann weiter die Warthe hinauf.
Im Raum Frankfurt/Oder und Eisenhüttenstadt werden so gut wie nie so große Quappen gefangen wie im Abschnitt vor der Einmündung der Warthe.
Natürlich gibt es auch in der Oder ganzjährig Quappen die aber bedeutend kleiner bleiben und dort meißt als Steinquappen bezeichnet werden.
Hier noch 'n Artikel darüber, der von Jürgen Plomann verfasst wurde. Einige aus den ääääh Neuen Bundesländern werden ihn von früher noch kennen.
https://fischereihof-kuestrin.de/content/312/74/angelsport/quappenangeln/oderquappen


----------



## Hechtbär (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

Hier mal die 3 "Sommerquappen".
Soll ja nicht heißen ich rede Dünnes... :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

Traumfische. Vermutlich aus der Leine(?) Ich bekomm das einfach nicht gebacken da


----------



## Hechtbär (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

In der Leine sind die auch. Aber die 3 Königinnen sind aus der Aller.

 Jetzt wo wir drüber reden... Die Zeit wäre ideal mal loszugehen..

 Memo an mich: Am Wochenende Quappenansitz.

 ^^


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Meer:
> Das Quappen "dorschartige" sind usw. ist schon klar. Aber sie sind ja doch seit laaaanger Zeit im Süßwasser gefangen.
> 
> Jetzt schreibst du aber von Laichplätzen im Meer. Sind die Quappen immernoch "salzwasserfest" ?


Gut das du das nochmal erwähnst.
Ich habs in der Tat verdreht geschrieben.
Die Laichplätze waren natürlich im Fluss und Nebengewässer, nicht im Meer.

Ändert letztlich aber nix dran das die Fische nicht diese Schwelle überwinden konnten, keinen Nachwuchs mehr zeugten und damit ausstarben.

EDIT:

Das Ministerium für Landwirtschaft und Umwelt Sachsen-Anhalt hat vor einigen Jahren 2 sehr interessante Broschüren über unsere Gewässer und Fischarten (inkl. Historie) herausgegeben.
Darin erfährt der interessierte Leser auch einiges über die damaligen Wanderquappen der Elbe, die von mir vorher genannten 2kg sind da eher noch die Untergrenze gewesen, sie wurden deutlich größer und schwerer aufgrund des guten Angebotes an Stinten etc. Dementsprechend schnell wuchsen sie dann auch.

Die Broschüren sind kostenfrei downloadbar unter
https://mule.sachsen-anhalt.de/land...-in-sachsen-anhalt/fischerei/fischartenatlas/

In Teil I ab Seite 215 findet man den Bereich der Quappe


----------



## bacalo (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

:mInteressant#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

cool, DANKE für Info!!


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ... dies war beispielsweise der Hauptgrund, der zum Aussterben der großen Wanderquappen der Elbe (Durchschnitt von 2kg) Anfang der 60er Jahre führte.
> Man hatte nach einigen Jahren feststellen müssen, daß trotz Fischtreppen und Umgehungsrinnen diese Quappenpopulation es nicht vermochte, das damals neue Geesthacher Wehr zu umgehen, um ihre Laichplätze im Meer/Brackwasser zu erreichen.
> Man vermutet heute, das aus Restbeständen dieser großen Elbwanderquappen, sich einige in den Nebenflüssen (hier ist es die Ohre) gehalten aber zum Zwergwuchs gebildet haben.
> Genaue Nachweise dazu kann man heute leider nicht mehr erbringen, da die ursprüngliche Population nicht mehr existent ist.



Du kannst aber ruhig erwähnen, das der neue Pass bei Geesthacht sehr gut von Quappen angenommen wurde.
Quappen tauchen bei Zählungen in Fischpässen fast nie auf, weil sie da sehr schwierig sind.
In Geesthacht aber wurden sie reichlich vorgefunden. 

Letzteres ist selbst den Betreibern kaum eine Zeile wert gewesen aber vielleicht eines der größten Erfolge der neuen Anlage.

@Bimmelrudi
Wenn die Grundlagen wieder passen, werden sich auch im Restbestand der Elbe schnell die passende Gene wieder durchsetzen.
Fische haben halt ungleich mehr Nachkommen um das beste Überlebenskonzept auszuprobieren.
Wobei es ja auch noch Quappen in den Unterläufen der Nebenflüsse gibt.
Es gibt hier im Forum so einige mit Erfahrungen zum Thema Quappenbesatz.
https://www.shz.de/lokales/norddeutsche-rundschau/die-rueckkehr-der-quappe-id11274006.html

Ich streu da immer gern mit ein, das Quappen auch unglaublich schlechte Bedingen überleben können und auch bei ü 30°C  Wassertemperatur noch fressen.
Ob das alles die selben Quappen sind, nur weil sie gleich aussehen, glaube ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du kannst aber ruhig erwähnen, das der neue Pass bei Geesthacht sehr gut von Quappen angenommen wurde.
> Quappen tauchen bei Zählungen in Fischpässen fast nie auf, weil sie da sehr schwierig sind.
> In Geesthacht aber wurden sie reichlich vorgefunden.
> 
> ...



Das kann durchaus sein das der neue Pass gut angenommen wird.
Ich bezieh mich halt dabei auf Dokumente, die die Zeit ab Bau des Wehres offenlegen und was daraus folgte, hier für meine Region.
Die Quappen wie es sie früher wohl mal in der Elbe gab (ich kenns persönlich nicht, bin zu jung dafür), kommen halt nicht wieder...oder wenn, dann vielleicht in zich Generationen.
Restbestände haben sich den Bedingungen halt angepasst durch zb Kleinwuchs und Standorttreue.
Betrifft ja auch nicht nur Quappen sondern zb auch Neunaugen, die hier auch mal zahlreich waren.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das kann durchaus sein das der neue Pass gut angenommen wird.



Ja ich denke 7000 Quappen in den ersten 5 Jahren sind ein unglaublicher Erfolg.
http://www.ifoe.eu/pdf/Fuenf_Jahre_FAANord_Homepage.pdf
Vor allem wenn andere Anlagen oft nicht einmal Einzeltiere vorweisen können, selbst wenn es nachweislich Quappen unterhalb gibt.

Mach Dier keine Gedanken darüber wie schnell Fischarten zurückkehren, wenn man die Probleme beseitigt geht das recht schnell.
10 Jahre sind da dann schon lange, nicht viele Generationen.

Länger dauert es aber bis man den Schutzauftrag des Staates durchsetzt, oder gegenüber dem Staat einfordert, das kann wohl viele Generationen dauern,


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Quappen gegen Grundel-  Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!*

Als ich damals diesen bei uns herausgegebenen Fischatlas das erste Mal gelesen habe, war ich schon etwas schockiert.
Einerseits wußte ich vorher nichtmal, das in der Elbe auch mal derartige Wanderquappen heimisch waren, wie man sie heute noch von der Oder kennt.
Andererseits war ich erstaunt darüber, wie schnell damals dieser Bestand eingebrochen sein muß durch ein einziges Wehr.

Im Umkehrschluss heißt das für mich, das diese Quappenpopulation extrem spezialisiert gewesen sein muß und kaum in der Lage war sich anzupassen.
Die paar die es konnten bildeten (ist zumindest die Theorie einiger Wissenschaftler) womöglich die heutigen kleinwüchsigen und standorttreuen Populationen, die sich schneller an Bedingungen anpassen konnten.


----------

